# genital wart removal



## camarges (Nov 11, 2010)

A female patient - had genital warts (don't know how many or from where) removed.  I am wondering if 56501 or 56515 (destruction of vulvar lesions) are better codes to use than 17110 or 17111 (destruction of benigh lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions)?


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 11, 2010)

camarges said:


> A female patient - had genital warts (don't know how many or from where) removed.  I am wondering if 56501 or 56515 (destruction of vulvar lesions) are better codes to use than 17110 or 17111 (destruction of benigh lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions)?



You would use the 56504 or 56515 codes for genital warts.  HOWEVER, you cannot code this correctly without knowing for sure HOW or WHERE.


----------



## gvolkman (Aug 3, 2011)

*genital warts*

If the removal is cryotherapy using liguid nitrogen, how do we code for the nitrogen? Is this a HCPCS code?


----------

